
Ask HN: Best resources/examples of great sound design - sooperb
I&#x27;m looking to explore how great sound design can be used in podcasts, and audio production going forward. I&#x27;d be happy to find out resources or examples of audio productions that are well designed.<p>Thanks.
======
rwol
Try taking a look at
[https://old.reddit.com/r/audioengineering/](https://old.reddit.com/r/audioengineering/)

